# Craigslist.......



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

*CraigsList....... JAWS !*

This is so cool ! I might have to go get it !
Shark mouth doorway
Raise your hand if you have ever driven down the freeway with one of these in the back of your truck ?!? The looks I got were priceless ! Even had a cop car drive by me and take a long look LOL
The guy I bought it from said he made this for shark week when it was filmed here in San Diego at scripps pier. I guess the people from shark week didn't want it anymore and let him take it home. I got it for $50 bucks ! CraigsList is the best !!! Might use it for a photo-op, or ?
It was missing a few teeth, but I can fix that.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Let us know if you pick it up Bobzilla. That looks awesome!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Saw that. I would have gotten it if I only had room to store it.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Man, there's nothing that cool in the SFV listings. Bummer.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Just keep that baby in the front of the house year around. Definitely snag that. Unless one of you is willing to drive it my way.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Got it !



madmomma said:


> Let us know if you pick it up Bobzilla. That looks awesome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Good man. Nice catch.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I changed my mind and sent him an email but you got to it before I could. I knew it had to have been you!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Had to get it for 50 bucks ! So cheap  The guy said the materials alone were 500.00. He charged 4800 hun to build it for shark week !!!



halstaff said:


> I changed my mind and sent him an email but you got to it before I could. I knew it had to have been you!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats awesome! I'm off to craiglist now!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome find bobzilla, I bet you did a few "looks" driving down the road with that in back of you truck


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd put it on my lawn with a statue of Mary in it....


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok, with a wiper motor on each jaw...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

It was creepy looking in my rear view mirror and seeing those jaws in the back of my truck ! lol


fick209 said:


> Awesome find bobzilla, I bet you did a few "looks" driving down the road with that in back of you truck


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow those teeth look sharp great find!


----------

